# Winding A Strela 3133 Movement



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

hello there, new to this particular forum although its full of great info and a mighty fine read







.

Moving on : Poljot_Strela 3133 mechanical movement, has anyone got any views on the level of crown rotation when winding one up from being fully run down ?? Been the pleased owner of one for a while now and i'm widing its approx 12ish rotations before the crown starts resist and spin back, beyond this it still allows a level of winding which i'm obviously cautious of doing. These 12 rotations are giving me around 15 hours of run time although i read a fully wound movement can give 35 to 42 hours of run time.

Not a major issue but if anyone has the same or similar movement it would be good to hear their opinion









cheers


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm sorry to say it sounds like your Streal is broke! Is should wind and come to a positive stop when full, then run for the guts of two days.

Which one have you got?

Like this?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry Nick but I`m going to have to agree with David, somethings not right.









I`ve got the same movement in this Ocean and as he says it should wind to a stop and then run for approx 2 days, unfortunately it sounds like your Strela needs looking at









*Poljot Ocean Chronograph, 3133 , 23 Jewel Movement*










Welcome to the forum BTW


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Nick and welcome









My brand new Strela is like that and I have just sent it back to be fixed.

All so I found it would only run for a few hours with chrono running but was O.K with out the chrono running









I should send it back if you can.

Mike


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I have two 3133's, both of which will run for over 60 hours when fully wound. Around 40 to 50 turns on the crown will fully wind them.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think there must be a mainspring problem there. as others have said it isn't normal.

welcome to the forum N B


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

it sounds rather like the pawl is worn and when put under the full load of the mainspring, it slips under the strain, not a big job- in fact rather a small one if the part can be had.

on second thoughts, it could also be the click spring (the 'click' is just another name for the pawl









i have a load of pawls, but from memory, i think they're for pocketwatches









john


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi N B welcome to the forum







those Strela's are really nice watches. I got mine last year and it's one of my favourites. I just also checked out the winding and it's a lot more than 12 rotations so it does sound like yours needs a quick fix


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Sounds like a broken mainsprings to me







easy to fix but if its still under warranty, send it back









Cheers

Paul


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

paul

from how he's describing it, it sounds like the click spring has broken.

N_B, does the resistance become greater the more you wind?, and does the crown spin backwards when you let go of it?-if so, it is the click spring that has broken-if not and there is just a little buzz, then it is as hawkey says, the mainspring has gone









john.

ps, welcome to the forum


----------



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

hello again & thanks for the replies...

Throughout my more serious watch ownership i've actually never had any go kerputt on me so i'm not familair with the symptoms, especially the less obvious ones where the watch still works to a degree.

Its a blackfaced version of the whitefaced ones in the pics posted. It was sourced from the US so could be a bit of a pain in the backside returning it for repair. Neverless i'll give them a shout to check things out as it was bought new a month ago so within their warranty.

As its wound the resistance becomes greater then the crowns tends to spin back about half a turn when i let go of it. From the instructions that came with it a crown resistance on winding is mentioned as opposed to a positive stop although the shortish duration it operates for and the spinback obviously suggests a fault on the click/pawl from the advice here.

_'USER'S MANUAL_

1. The watch is winded by rotation of the watch crown clockwise. Winding should be stopped when it meets with strong resistance.'

As said i'll check with the retailer and update you on the proceedings. Beyond that anyone have any recomendations on the complexity of repair any suggestions on watch/movement specialists within the UK worthy of trusting it with ??


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds like it could be a problem with the winder... not the mainspring

If the crown spins back half a turn only then thats probably springiness in the gaskets - wind it to and fro always until resistance is felt.

Keep winding until you cannot wind anymore... the more you wind it the looser it will become and operate as normal hopefully. you will feel it stop and you cannot wind it anymore.

good luck



N_B said:


> hello again & thanks for the replies...
> 
> Throughout my more serious watch ownership i've actually never had any go kerputt on me so i'm not familair with the symptoms, especially the less obvious ones where the watch still works to a degree.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> If the crown spins back half a turn only then thats probably springiness in the gaskets - wind it to and fro always until resistance is felt.


I agree, my SS18 crown spins back slightly ( 3133 also) but if you ignore it, it will come to an obvious stop when fully wound, if however it is bust I dont supose you will cause any more damage







grit your teeth and give it a good wind


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> grit your teeth and give it a good wind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will remember that next time I give one of yours a wind


----------



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

?? grit your teeth and give it a good wind ??

oooohhh my dont trust this fella with your new watch, hehehe

I've wound it very very gently up to 25 turns and the half turn spin back still occurs. However i left it with the chronograpgh running on that occasion and it ran for just over 12 hours until it stopped, next one will be a fuller wind gently beyond 25 and see how long it operates without the chrono running. This is looking like I could be the 'Master of the Underwind' although better than having a broken watch.

In addition to this i emailed the complany I bought the watch from with the neccesary details and some questions as i dont want to be returning a watch to the US if it aint faulty. To date i've not had any reply so i will await their advice. Hopefully they'll be back in touch but no names mentioned just yet.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah I think I understand now.

I think your right you are not winding it enough, you should be able to wind it until it reaches a definite stop.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:


----------



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

?? grit your teeth and give it a good wind ??

oooohhh my dont trust this fella with your new watch, hehehe

I've wound it very very gently up to 25 turns and the half turn spin back still occurs. However i left it with the chronograpgh running on that occasion and it ran for just over 12 hours until it stopped, next one will be a fuller wind gently beyond 25 and see how long it operates without the chrono running. This is looking like I could be the 'Master of the Underwind' although better than having a broken watch.

In addition to this i emailed the company I bought the watch from with the neccesary details and some questions as i dont want to be returning a watch to the US if it aint faulty. To date i've not had any reply so i will await their advice. Hopefully they'll be back in touch but no names mentioned just yet.


----------



## DynamiteD (Apr 21, 2005)

I personally don't think anything is broken. Wind it until it stops, don't use the chrono and let it run down. If that takes about 2 days, it's fine. My Okeah spins back about 1/4 turn after winding and there is a very slight increase in the resistance after I have half-wound it (I suppose 12 turns or so).


----------



## N_B (Jan 8, 2006)

Just to confirm, I AM THE MASTER OF THE UNDERWIND and thanks for all the advice. Consider my original question answered & all problems resolved.

I've wound it up to 30 rotations and it goes well beyond 24 hours, towards 30 in fact. The spin back is no different at half a turn so suspect this is down to seals/gaskets or just how it is on these models. The 30 hours running time is fine by me even if it can go some moe, previously i was having to wind the watch in the moring then again in the evening just to keep it going as said that was down to my underwinding muppetry.

Ohhh and the company i bought the watch from never got back in touch regarding my operating or warranty/repair questions (3x emails) so thats a black mark against them any future custom. Dont want to put any names in here but if anyone is sourcing a Russian watch from the US and want to avoid questionable if not ignorant aftersales service then drop me a line and i'll let you know.


----------

